# Skeeter re model/wire by G-Spot Services



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

So after owning this boat since new and always struggling with the horrible Skeeter wiring job, consisting of about 90% of the mess, and 10% of my previous inexperience and work around the mess, I have decided to fully customize the console and re wire from scratch. I love this boat in every way, but the wiring guy in 07 must have been a monkey. Was just going to show the end result but decided to show progress as this is a big job.

Console will be completely cut up and going with more of a yellowfin two flat panel look. Two 12 HDS gen 3 touch screens up top and side by side, with a custom 27"x4" carbon fiber switch panel under the screens with two rows of 10 G-Spot Led switches on the left and back lit and labeled. On the right of the panel it will have the fusion UD 750. Center should be led Lenco's trim tab switch. Bottom panel will consists of the new Uflex silver star helm with Livorsi shifters. Rest of the panel will be left cleaned and classic. Jack plate will be blinker style on the wheel and still need to find a place for the round jp gauge. No gauges as all will be displayed on screens. Every wire except for engine harness will be new. Will post pics as we progress, but this will be a longer project that our usual. Will also show the good and the bad on this one.

Before I started










New design , glass work being done by Mercedes fiberglass. Console too and bottom panels will be cut off and too part will have to be raised about 6". 









T-top coming off









Removal of all components starting









Tie wraps taken off Skeeter wiring bundles, now you see my frustrations. I will say I never had an electrical issue though, ALWAYS worked. 









Yup still removing skeeter ****, and some of my previous **** out as well. 









Big job! Want this done to your boat? Bring a duffle bag full of $100 bills. 









Console headed to Mercedes Fiberglass in Pasadena









While console is out I am going to inspect everything. Surprised as under floor looked great. 









Sort of gives you an idea of the simple design. 









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

So why have I never been able to run anything through the main stuffing tube?
Just pulled all of this slack out of the stuffing tube. Let alone about the same amount from under the console and about the same amount from inside my bilge area. Where is that head scratch emoticon at? 









SCB and yellowfin always give me inspiration on how things should, and could be done. Shifter idea came from SCB. 









Perfectly good Sea Star steering out and replaced my a non tillt helm using Uflex silver star system. Used steering system on its way to a new boat. 









Cleaned main stuffing tube to this from what it was before. 









More to come later.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

DANG!!!


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks like you'll be busy for a while.
Thanks for your time on phone and will try to swing by next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

You should rig it with as little as possible and see how much speed you gain without all those extras lol.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I may go run it before I put the t-top back on it just to see.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

By the way if anyone is interested I have my black anodized 10" action jack jp and 10' power pole up for sale in the classifieds. Moving down to an 8" jp and thinking about trying a 10' or 12' talon as I have no experience with one other then the ones we sell and instal and feel like a first hand view on one would be beneficial. 









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Got the drawing in the custom switch panel. Will be using our G-Spot switches and fusion cut out in the right. 









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Balz of a high-diver to take a job on like that.The wiring in my Skeeter ZX2200 looks just like yours.Several times I've started to re-do mine and backed out.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Brave man you are Kenny - would take me years to complete all that work.


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice work. Please keep us updated!


----------



## asia (Aug 18, 2012)

really nice work......But
Moral of the story is never ever buy a skeeter


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Ha, no not the moral. I love my skeeter and would by another for sure. We do this day in and day out and I see as bad or worse all the time. You would be surprised. We get boats that are brand new that are un believable how bad and how poorly the electrical is done. I have seen skeeters in the last few years and vast improvements have been made. 

You also have to take in to consideration what I compare it to. I want my electrical to look like a yellowfin, period. On a Yellowfin, Even the tie wraps are all facing the same way and in a straight line. I can pick apart a lot of boats on the wiring, in fact most of them. My skeeter has been ran really hard and for those who know my style know that I am relentless on the boat, push it way over the limit. and have huge expectations on it getting me back, and it always has. As I stated at the beginning of my post, it may not be a pretty wiring job, but after close to 1000 hours on this boat, and half being in stuff most would stay home and look out the window on, it has NEVER let me or my family down.


----------



## asia (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok good points...I get it... Glad you love your rig and that is all that counts...as mentioned great job and it will be better than new once you are finished


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

What was the rocker switch on the side of the console for?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Wash down pump

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

8" sea star jp installed and 10" Bob's removed. Action Jack much taller than the sea star so will fix gel coat when boat goes to Mercedes. 









10' talon vs 10' power pole. Looking forward to trying a talon to see what it's made of, but sure hate getting rid of the power pole. Love that thing and it always works! 









Action Jack ready for a new home!









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Stretching out the new wire bundles. Need 6 to rear so running 2 spare, total of 8. Two new 2 awg power runs for power to console and will be running two 1/0 runs for audio.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

All new pulls ready to go. Hydraulics already pulled

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

Careful bro, the law is watchin....:dance:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok, that's funny. You made me scratch my noggen for a while but finally figured it out!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## leticiacreel (Jul 10, 2006)

*Project*

Kenny dos first class work!! No doubt it will be sweet once complete.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

How long does this take


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

yellowskeeter said:


> Got the drawing in the custom switch panel. Will be using our G-Spot switches and fusion cut out in the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is making the switch panel for you and what kind of lead time is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

daniel7930 said:


> How long does this take


If all we where doing is a re wire about a week. This is going to take longer because we are at the mercy of the Fiberglas shop, the panel shop and also waiting on Livorsi to finish the controls.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

CamoWhaler said:


> Who is making the switch panel for you and what kind of lead time is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Custom panels and about 1-2 weeks. Probably closer to 2 weeks as we are back lighting the labels. We are using out G-Spot switches as well so they are only supplying labeled and back lit panel.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am nervous just looking at these pictures...i am sure it will be an awesome transformation when it is complete.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Reason for switching from the Bob's jack plate or just testing something new?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

10" was done by mistake and should have been an 8" action Jack. Love Bob's jp's, really wanted to try something new, thus this, the uflex steering and the talon. Gives us first hand experience on the products we sell.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

yellowskeeter said:


> 10" was done by mistake and should have been an 8" action Jack. Love Bob's jp's, really wanted to try something new, thus this, the uflex steering and the talon. Gives us first hand experience on the products we sell.
> 
> www.g-spotservices.com


Nothing wrong with that! Look forward to final pics.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dang, I can wait to see the finished product. Great work brother


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Decided to powder-coat my amp racks and my console door frame needed some tlc.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Console is going back with most of the electronics I had before, just swapping out the hds 9 gen 3 to a 12 gen 3, so both screens will be 12" gen 3 touch.

Console components
2 HDS 12 gen 3 networked
1 Fusion UD 750 networked
NEP network expander
Lowrance outboard pilot
WM3 satellite module
Point 1 external gps antenna
Livorsi controls
Victron Energy battery gauge 
Lenco LED trim tab switch
Uflex silver star helm
Stainless steering wheel with knob
Yamaha key switch
Sea star pro trim lever in steering wheel for jp 
Custom switch panel with G-Spot switches
Vhf networked in radio box 
RI10 radar module for G4 radar
Audio

Front hds 7 gen 2 touch networked together to the 12's, as well as the motor guide xi5.

Rear will have my Lowrance fuel flow meter networked to system as well. Transducer is a airmar tm 150 chirp and the lss2. Keeping same underwater lights, bluefin p6 color changers.

Now the wait on the console and switch panel begins.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Also going to use the new Lowrance micro Nema connectors instead of the standard t's to make it a cleaner install.










www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

I may have missed this - sorry if so, are you running all lith batts? Have you had good experience with batt gauge for them? I like that idea!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Vitron guage is awesome. Was running lithium trolling and odyssey agm for cranking and xs power for house/audio. Undecided yet if I will go full lithium.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice surprise just showed up at the shop! 









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

The livorsi controls are the best thing since sliced bread. After running them on my SCB I curse the stock mercury controls every time I have to make a long run now on my new ride.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

So on the Talon
Never had one , never used one but gonna be open minded as I have heard the new ones are great. I like that I have 10 ' and it's 2" lower than my cowling. Looks really nice to me.










www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Another









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice....cannot wait to get a ride in the finished product ðŸ˜€


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

I have the same model Talon, and really like it. I've never owned a power pole though. Will be curious your thoughts on how it compares.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Console work started at Mercedes Fiberglass!

I also put all of my audio components in the classified in case someone wants a smoking deal on a killer system. Going back with same components so I don't need to sell or even remove, but offering them up in case someone wants them.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Amps will look nice on my powder coated racks we built 









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

All new pulls completed and labeled. 2 6 awg power , eight 12-2's, and two 12-3 bilge runs. 









Vs 10 miles of rat nest in the stuffing tube 









Audio amp power pulled as well 2 1/0 power 









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Balls of steel Yellowskeeter. Looking at that makes my head hurt but I bet the end result will give you peace of mind and easy troubleshooting and modification going forward.


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Keep it coming, I love this kind of work.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Just got these from our panel builder. Awesome job! 

















www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

Looking good! 

I have a 250sho as well. Didn't know the Lavorsi controls worked on them! I've never used them, but what are the advantages to them? They look pretty sweet!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Not sure about advantages if you are used to single level controls, but I would say it separates shifting and throttle for better control of separate functions and the looks are awesome. It is also extremely smooth and customizable to individuals liking. Many don't like the double lever set up on smaller boats though.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow!! Great project- when you get my Majek from RH please take a look at the wiring for me too and make sure everything is decent 




.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Kenny, if you haven't already ordered the livorsi, I love my double switch setup for the JP and T/T on my throttle lever. At high speed I prefer to keep one hand FIRM on the wheel and one on throttle. I can operate my JP and T/T with just my right thumb


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Plus the blinker would have blocked my view of my Sc1000 gauge, I was aiming for the cleanest dash as possible


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

cxjcherokec said:


> Kenny, if you haven't already ordered the livorsi, I love my double switch setup for the JP and T/T on my throttle lever. At high speed I prefer to keep one hand FIRM on the wheel and one on throttle. I can operate my JP and T/T with just my right thumb


Yeah, I actually wish I would have ordered multiple switches on the lever but only ordered one (tilt/trim) and it has been delivered. Doing the blinker pro switch on my help for the JP. I really think other than my two 12's on top, new switch panel underneath, helm and livorsi there should not be anything else on my dash, unlike my last dash that was a mess from all the things I added, then took off, then moved, then added some more. HA. well, I do have to figure out a place for my lenco trim tab switch still.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

At the mercy of the glass shop so at a sort of stand still for a bit. Decided to mount the amps on the recently powder coated racks. Mounted the blue seas power distribution breakers as well. 

















www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Just got this in and had to put one of our G-Spot switches to see how it will look. 

































www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Had to see how it will look with our G-Spot switches installed. 

















www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Switches on and off. Back light on.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Dayum, that is awesome....
My Robalo will be headed your way SOMEDAY !


----------



## ReefBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see the finished product.. Looking great!

Clint
SaltyCulture

#servelocal


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

update?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Weather has slowed down the console a bit but it's back on track. Should have it end of next week to start the landscaping

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Console should be ready any day so boat headed to glass shop to get a couple details of abuse and miss fortune taken care of before it gets put back together. Boat looks funny without a console. You can certainly see the Skeeter boat lines on it. 

























www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Stick a tiller on that SHO, keep it like it is and have all kinds of fishing room


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Well I'm finally back in line after customer boats have been taken care of. Filler for final sanding being done before gel coat is applied. 









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

More pics to come next week. At Mercedes fiberglass getting the 9 years of use taken out. Buffing inside and out ! Sorta' weird seeing someone working on my boat other than me.









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Well at least I can listen to our cooler while I wait for boat to get back to the shop! Ha

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Nice work. You couldn't pay me enough money to do that. 

My next poling skiff that I'm picking up in Florida week after next will have three things that need any kind of wiring; a Bob's mini action jack plate, bilge pump and my trim tabs. The 30 etec is pull start and I'm not even installing running lights.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

We have progress. Needs to be sanded, buffed carefully looked over , but it's getting there !

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Before
























During the remodel 

























And next will be the finished project.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Really looks good!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Console is done! Sub spacers and a couple other spots being cleaned up on boat and should be ready to come home. Mercedes fiberglass is doing the work. 

































www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Started the process. Nothing is mounted or leveled just making sure things fit










































































www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Livorsi and new helm

















www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

That'll work.........nail it!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Trim tabs and ignition done. That should be the last of the holes. 









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

Looking good! Now all you need is two 12" ram mounted on the front for trolling!!! Call it salty bass boat. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Man Kenny your boat is going to be awesome!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Amazing work done already. 
What are you putting in for the sound system?
Looks great man


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm keeping what I had. 
Fusion UD 750 head unit
3 RF amps
4 8" RF 
4 6.5" RF
2 12" T1 RF comp subs

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

yellowskeeter said:


> I'm keeping what I had.
> Fusion UD 750 head unit
> 3 RF amps
> 4 8" RF
> ...


 Defiantly want to hear this when you are done. Looking good bud


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

This is what's involved in a 20 switch panel. Terminating........ Terminating......... Terminating........ Ha! 

















www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Finished console for now. Just need boat. 

































www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Sick!!! What's the red button next to the helm?


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like to microwaves sitting up there... Love the big screens! Nice.


----------



## jorgepease (Apr 14, 2011)

Sweet!!

I need one of those wheel mounted jackplate levers!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

txteltech said:


> Sick!!! What's the red button next to the helm?


It's my full volume on to Justin bieber song button when I get pot licked so everyone can suffer.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> it's my full volume on to justin bieber song button when i get pot licked so everyone can suffer.
> 
> www.g-spotservices.com


hahahahaha


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Console floor will be Seadek once done. Trial trimming complete. Idea credited to Yellowfin.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Aaron13Moreno (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice work, looking forward to seeing that switch panel installed and lit up!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Aaron13Moreno said:


> Nice work, looking forward to seeing that switch panel installed and lit up!


Panel lights on








Panel lights and switch lights on








Switches on 

















www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Dang that looks good


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

I have gots to get me some of dem dam switches....
those are NICE !


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*Two levers*

Whats up with the two levers on the binnacle ?
is the little one tilt / trim ? or somekind of throttle fine adjustment ? or maybe the jack plate control ?

don't hate !
you never know a stupid question until AFTER you ask it....

Robert


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

parsrobc said:


> Whats up with the two levers on the binnacle ?
> is the little one tilt / trim ? or somekind of throttle fine adjustment ? or maybe the jack plate control ?
> 
> don't hate !
> ...


Livorsi controls. Inside is gear outside is throttle

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

yellowskeeter said:


> Livorsi controls. Inside is gear outside is throttle
> 
> www.g-spotservices.com


ok
is that just a cool thing to have or is it in some way BETTER than having a single control ?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

It's not necessarily better, but used more in offshore boats. Gives you precise control but if you are not used to it it can take some time to get used to. Much easier to use a single lever control

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

yellowskeeter said:


> It's not necessarily better, but used more in offshore boats. Gives you precise control but if you are not used to it it can take some time to get used to. Much easier to use a single lever control
> 
> www.g-spotservices.com


I like easier...
but then again, I thought a touch screen would be easier offshore too....
til I tried to actually touch it while I was moving....


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Now that's some serious hardware.. Turned out awesome Kenny!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Mercedes is done. Headed back home !

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Boat looks brand new.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W E Anglers (Jan 17, 2016)

*Screens*

Is 2 12in screens not excessive? Not hatting at all since it looks great but what advantages does having dual screens on a bayboat this size have?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

First off, you have to remember we don't have a show room so our boats are our show rooms. We have to be able to show our capabilities in what we can achieve for our great customers so they can see the value we provide.

It's not necessary in the least bit but I run my gauges through my hds's, plus everything else so it makes it really handy. I can have radar on one ,gauges on the other when running, I can also have structure scan in one and chirp on the other while fishing, or I can also run a total of 8 different screens together, at once, etc....... Excessive for sure , but once you go double you never go back. And when you look at the financials, a hds 12 is very close to the pricing of a top of the line digital gauge set form any of the big manufactures.

One thing for sure it will not help me catch more fish! Experience can't overcome technology.

Easiest way to answer is would you rather watch your favorite movie on a 25" screen or a new beautiful 80" flat screen hanging on the wall? If your answer is a 25" then this set up is not for you.

Between my new dash and my stupid audio, I would say I like to enjoy my little time I get in the water as much as I can, and showcase what we can achieve on a bay boat. Can't wait to see my offshore boat after I win the lottery. It's going to be impressive.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Floor in and sealed. Waiting for it to cure and should be able to set console in boat tomorrow. 

















www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Getting a little closer









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

In









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

From the mess you saw before 









To what it looks like today. This is first pass and will still be cleaned up even more once all connections are done. Both pics are pretty close to the same angle. Mess one is with some of the tie wraps removed while trying to set angle everything. 









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Looks great Kenny!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Major project... looks great.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Still have a way to go and lots of clean up but my idea in my head is coming together. Looks a million times better than before

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

Looking good Kenny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow, that's looking great - good job!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Got a couple hours to work on it today and started cleaning things up. Windshield still needs to be put on and leaning post going in in a bit.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Couple
More 

















www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Very clean!
Good work!
Heck of a rig.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Console sealed up, leaning post in, engine runs, gauges are showing up in the screen, audio cranks, all pumps working........ Windshield next and then a run to the lake next week to run the boat before the t-top goes back on. Really curious as to how it will run with all the battery weight taken out and all power moved to the rear. 

















www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## dboram (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow, those LEDs look great! What brand did you go with?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Interior led's we usually go with lumitec. That's what's installed in the skeeter.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Headed for first run to make sure all systems are a go. 









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

I really like the way that looks without the t-top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Needs a Bimini top.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

All systems good. Auto pilot working as well as motor guide xi5 on the hds. On head lock max speed testing out lithium run time with a 13 mph head wind. You can see the tm working

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Little short of my 62 mph target! Ha! Good enough for me though.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

And she floats!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Very clean install! Nice work!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Pretty awesome Chirp detail on the hds gen 3 using the Navico/Airmar tm150 at the lake yesterday.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

What? no top? 

Looks great guys


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

T-top is going back on. Just wanted to run without it once.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

T top on!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

She's back!! Congrats man. Looks as good as I knew it would. About much did you gain running topless? Seems like you were mid to upper 50s?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dang Kenny... Looks awesome. I want to hear the sound system man. Great Job


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

How did it run without the top?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Surprisingly enough I was estimating 62 mph but only gained 2 mph without it. Think the hull has a 58 mph terminal speed due to the tunnel.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

We now have fuel! Only issue after re-wire and tried solving old fashion way, but went the new way and just converted signal to Nema and tied in to the network.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowduck (Jun 27, 2012)

man that looks awesome!! have a couple questions i have a skeeter also and i really have a hard time getting non skid floor clean any suggestions? I also have an hds9 touch what do i need to read all the engine gauges you can see? thanks for any info


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

No trick on cleaning floor. Someone may have a hint. To get gauges you need to hook up to your engine and that all depends on what engine you have. Feel free to email me 
[email protected]

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Much better - now keep that drill away from it! LOL


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Yellowduck, I am trying to refinish my non-skid and found this brush that attaches via Hook & Loop. Not so sure it is going to be the magic I want for the re-finish, but for cleaning it is amazing. I tried it on my variable speed polisher and a random orbital sander with 3m heavy duty rubbing compound for the cleaner. both areas look brand new. I'm going to make a few trips with it before I decide if this is the goal I'm after for the re-finish, but man it's cleaner than I've ever seen it by a long ways.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0021KII10?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00


----------



## yellowduck (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you very much for info


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

T top on now and headed to custom marine concepts for a radar mount fix and new canvas cover. 









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Nitroexpress (Apr 7, 2010)

Phenomenal looking work! My boat could use that treatment, the wiring drives me crazy. The two lowrance displays have to be really great.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Done





www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks good!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

